# What a wonderful holiday weekend I had!!!



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2016)

I just wanted to share what a great weekend we had. My daughter and family moved to the East coast recently. We have to young Grandsons that we only saw once a year at their place in California. This Easter was different. I managed to get my children, Brother in law and sister in law,other distant relatives and friends together, in my home, all at once!!! What an accomplishment. Usually someone gets sick, or going elsewhere. Sometimes we have a bit of family drama. All this was put aside and everyone had a wonderful time. I cooked till I dropped and loved every minute of it. At times it resembled a small nursing home but so much fun with the kids running around with their Easter baskets.It made everyone feel young again. I'm not sure if I can pull it off again but this Easter was one I will remember for the rest of my life. I wish all of you as much happiness that I felt this past weekend.


----------



## jujube (Mar 29, 2016)

Wonderful, Ruth!  I love to hear about happy holidays.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 29, 2016)

Glad you and yours shared such great quality time together.  always ñice to hear such good news.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 29, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 29, 2016)

Definitely one of those wonderful moments to tuck away


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2016)

That's great Ruth, so happy for you! :love_heart:


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 29, 2016)

That's great! Maybe you'll be ready to do it again by Christmas.


----------

